# The monster triple SS 26 ga build - warning: lots of images



## Johan9779 (19/11/16)

So, Saturdays are perfect for going crazy. So I wondered, would a triple stainless make a good sub ohm build? I had no fear....

First the wire: Spun in a drill, 3 strands of stainless 36 ga. Snapped a few, swore lots but I did end up with a usable piece in the end. My spool of stainless is a bit slimmer now .




Turns out, turning this puppy is not for the faint hearted. Took a few tries to get it right, finally 9 turns gave me the ohms I needed. My turning jig struggled.





Victory! 9 turns at 3.5 mm baby...




Lets mount this sucker. 12 ohms!




Wicking twisted wire of this gauge is not trivial... Had to twist the bacon!





Juice and lets go already!




Now ladies and gents.. Anything less than 90 watts does not even heat the coil up on the first pull. I am hitting it at a 105 watts currently, but my lungs can't keep up! 




The smoke is endless and it does the juice justice. Gives a smooth cool vape at monster watts.

6mg nic is too much with clouds like these! Headrush! 

The man cave filled with clouds.





What an interesting exercise. A bit on the wild side for me. I'm a 40 watt kind of guy. But now I can say I made smoke like the big boys. I suspect they would fire this build at 150 watts or some other crazy level.

Thanks for reading.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (19/11/16)

Looking good m8.
Busy uploading a video of the zipper build which I did. Should be up in about 40min.
Check it out ..... nice easy build for great flavour.


----------



## Johan9779 (19/11/16)

KZOR said:


> Looking good m8.
> Busy uploading a video of the zipper build which I did. Should be up in about 40min.
> Check it out ..... nice easy build for great flavour.




Thanks, waiting with great anticipation for the video!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nova69 (19/11/16)

Hope you using some LG hb6 with that build,that sucker pulling some amps in vw mode.How is it in temp mode?


----------



## Johan9779 (19/11/16)

Nova69 said:


> Hope you using some LG hb6 with that build,that sucker pulling some amps in vw mode.How is it in temp mode?



Tripple LG HG2's. Plenty of amps. Does not work well in temp mode, cannot get it to ramp up fast enough, I should probably fiddle with the initial watts a bit more. This thing needs power.


----------



## Nova69 (19/11/16)

Hg2 is 20amps, you are pulling almost 30amps at that wattage.The rolo is a series mod,so you are not getting more amps but voltage.Be safe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Johan9779 (19/11/16)

Nova69 said:


> Hg2 is 20amps, you are pulling almost 30amps at that wattage.The rolo is a series mod,so you are not getting more amps but voltage.Be safe



Ok, you have me seriously worried. 

Ohms law, which I may have entirely wrong. At 10.8 volts (3 batteries in series) with 0.12 ohm resistance at 10 amps gives me 108 watts. Roughly where I was vaping at. I am seriously not looking for an argument, safety is a concern. If I have to go and buy new batteries, so be it. If it was an unregulated mod, 0.12 ohms would be dangerous for the HG2, I agree. Being a regulated mod, I expect it to limit output to 105 watts as configured.

Where do I get LG hb6's? Can't seem to find a South African supplier.


----------



## Nova69 (19/11/16)

It's ok I'm not responding to have a argument,just giving my opinion I use a app to calculate ohms law.when using a series mod it gives you more voltage not amps ( from your last reply I think you know this).So to my understanding you are above the threshold of your batts


----------



## Nova69 (19/11/16)

I think sirvape sells 30amp LG batts not so sure.I think that's a pretty neat build, using bacon for wicks?
http://www.lungcandy.co.za/get-some...es-chargers/lg-hb2-30a-1500mah-18650-battery/


----------



## Rossouw (19/11/16)

As far as I know your RX has its own amp limits and therefore you are completely safe. Im currently vaping on a 0.14 build at 115w and all is good. If you really are worried remove your battery door and feel the batteries while vaping. If they get HOT you should stop, if not, go right ahead.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johan9779 (19/11/16)

Nova69 said:


> I think sirvape sells 30amp LG batts not so sure.I think that's a pretty neat build, using bacon for wicks?
> http://www.lungcandy.co.za/get-some...es-chargers/lg-hb2-30a-1500mah-18650-battery/



Great thank you. It's nice to get advice from others and I really appreciate you taking the time to respond. I am taking it seriously. It's bacon yeah. And thanks for the compliment. Ironically, I don't vape at extremes. I'll take a few puffs and tear the build down for the next challenge. Which is a fused clapton wrapped with ribbon. Just like to build stuff .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nova69 (19/11/16)

Johan9779 said:


> Great thank you. It's nice to get advice from others and I really appreciate you taking the time to respond. I am taking it seriously. It's bacon yeah. And thanks for the compliment. Ironically, I don't vape at extremes. I'll take a few puffs and tear the build down for the next challenge. Which is a fused clapton wrapped with ribbon. Just like to build stuff .


 I built a parallel clapton wrap with 24g kanthal.that build came to 0.18, it looked so yummy pitty I used the wrong Id.You can use either steam engine or the app I use on the Android store called Vape tool


----------



## Nova69 (19/11/16)

Rossouw said:


> As far as I know your RX has its own amp limits and therefore you are completely safe. Im currently vaping on a 0.14 build at 115w and all is good. If you really are worried remove your battery door and feel the batteries while vaping. If they get HOT you should stop, if not, go right ahead.


I don't own a rx but how would the mod know your battery amp limit?


----------



## Rossouw (19/11/16)

Nova69 said:


> I don't own a rx but how would the mod know your battery amp limit?



No that it cannot do. They (Wismec) do however ask very nicely on the website that you use 25amp batteries (to protect themselves). 

What I am saying is that the board regulates your amp draw, allowing you to go 250watt at 0.13 or whatever you want (assuming you have decent batteries). This is within limits though, doing this with 5amp Efest batteries is just stupid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (20/11/16)

Johan9779 said:


> So, Saturdays are perfect for going crazy. So I wondered, would a triple stainless make a good sub ohm build? I had no fear....
> 
> First the wire: Spun in a drill, 3 strands of stainless 36 ga. Snapped a few, swore lots but I did end up with a usable piece in the end. My spool of stainless is a bit slimmer now .
> 
> ...


I have a lot of fun doing different builds especially in my never ending flavor search.Will you use this build?


----------



## kev mac (20/11/16)

Johan9779 said:


> Tripple LG HG2's. Plenty of amps. Does not work well in temp mode, cannot get it to ramp up fast enough, I should probably fiddle with the initial watts a bit more. This thing needs power.


Lg he 4s would suffice IMO.


----------



## Johan9779 (20/11/16)

kev mac said:


> I have a lot of fun doing different builds especially in my never ending flavor search.Will you use this build?



Nope. It's too much for me. I already tore the build down and put some home made fused claptons on. 

2 x 36ga wrapped with 0.4 ribbon. Much easier .26 Ohms, needs about 90 watts. Reasonably happy with it. I think I'll keep this for a while.


----------



## kev mac (21/11/16)

Johan9779 said:


> Nope. It's too much for me. I already tore the build down and put some home made fused claptons on.
> 
> 2 x 36ga wrapped with 0.4 ribbon. Much easier .26 Ohms, needs about 90 watts. Reasonably happy with it. I think I'll keep this for a while.
> 
> ...


I tried Claptoning with ribbon and the results are good, easy to wrap and nice flavor. I made a clothespin Clapton jig and it works great. I can make a foot or two of Clapton wire in no time, what a great invention.You should try it!


----------

